# Cost estimator spreadsheet



## missingxxlink (Mar 16, 2016)

Hello everyone, 

I was wondering if anyone had an excel cost estimator spreadsheet they could send me. I am starting up with a regional and I really don't want to start off with repairbase or any of the other subscription based programs just yet. 

Thanks


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Sure, while we are at it here are the keys to the rig, my company CC and heck go ahead and help yourself to my bank account.


----------



## NorthwestWA (Jun 25, 2016)

Dude... this like opening a restaurant and having no idea about what you are doing and asking your competitor to give you his menu. what is wrong with you? Make your own prices. Work to what you think is appropriate to complete the work. If the client does not like it then ask them what is appropriate for you to bill it at. Put your time in and work through it like all of us have. We didn't struggle out there all these years so that we can hand the keys to our businesses to you. You don't like that answer? Then buy the software like the rest of us did. You need money to make money. Invest in your business.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

While the OP does have a valid request, due to the fact that he is being forced to use something that could end his business before he gets his first monthly roll of pennies, it still ceases to amaze me that people think that everyone else should show them the ropes, because, you know, they're new.

Many years ago, my father told me a story about how he was suppose to train his replacement, even though my father didn't want to leave. He was being forced out because of cheaper labor. He stood his ground and said he'd be damned if he was going to train his replacement. It's not like he was losing much... about 2 weeks. Point is, why is it that every rook/probie/noob/call-them-what-ever-you-will, expects the keys to the Lamborghini before they pass their drivers test? :vs_worry: :vs_worry: :vs_worry:


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

There are many free programs online. I like this one:

GeneralCOST Estimator for Excel
General Construction Cost Estimating Software for Excel
Copyright © 2002-15. CPR, Inc. All rights reserved.

GeneralCOST Estimator for Excel functions on the MS Excel platform. That is, in order to run GeneralCOST Estimator for Excel you must have MS Excel already installed in your computer. Note that MS Excel may be installed in your computer as part of Microsoft Office program suite.

This brief guide will introduce you to how to start GeneralCOST Estimator for Excel. Because this program is based on MS Excel, it is bound by the simple but important security requirements of MS Excel. This involves making sure that certain Excel settings are correctly set. 

With this introduction, depending on what version of MS Excel is installed in your computer, click on the appropriate link below.


*Go To*:
I Have Excel 2000-03 Installed
I Have Excel 2007-12 Installed


----------



## Mike Litoris (Apr 20, 2014)

Not sure if this gets updated or not


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

Lmao this guy is just the top of the line. Hahahaha. Holfd it im sending it to you right now .


----------

